# ESP Kamikaze 1 - 7 String Custom Shop on order



## eelblack2 (May 21, 2007)

***Update 13 months later - the poignant melodrama is almost at an end... the guitar was shipped from ESP Japan to Matt's in MA, and is now on the way to me in FL due July, 2nd, 2008.***


Ive been wanting to try other 7's than Ibanez for a while now. Almost pulled the trigger on a MMJP7 or Carvin747 at different times but something always stopped me. I think more than anything I just wanted a 7 not-off-the-shelf, yet still made by a major manufacturer. A single coil in the neck was a MUST also. I was reading those George Lynch appreciation threads then the idea came to me. As a goof I contacted Matt at Matt's Music who was recommended to me at Jemsite as good ESP vendor. (I considered DCGL, but I was gonna ask a stoopid question, and I didnt want to get laughed at by someone I have been buying from already.) Would ESP consider making me a Kamikaze 1, but in a 7 string version. Identical specs, but obviously wider neck (48MM nut), OFR7, SD 7 p.u.'s, etc. As I was asking Matt, he pretty much said Ill ask for you, but I seriously doubt it because Lynch is not a 7 guy and this is a sig guitar. A week goes by and no reply then out of the blue I get a VM thats says ESP will do it for 6k list. I got excited, but then wary, what if they think they are gonna just mutate a horizon7 or M series etc with a Kamikaze paintjob? Also while I was at it, I figured I'd push my luck and ask for GL-20 inlays, why not - shoot the moon. A week and a half goes by and nothing. Great, I guess they realized I was asking to mutate someone's signature guitar into something totally unintended by the artist. Then out of the blue I get this response:  

Matt:


YES ON EVERYTHING EXCEPT NO GL-20 INLAYS. STRAIGHT BOMB INLAYS OK.


Matt Masciandaro

President & CEO, The ESP Guitar Co.

The ESP Guitar Company :: 2007 USA Website

Needless to say credit card was whipped out this morning. They told me roughly 6 months (as if - ed. June 2008), but I could see 8-10 as a possibility (keep dreaming biotch - ed. June 2008), based on what I have been reading at the ESP forum. Here is what the guitar will look like roughly. Add a 7th string and replace the plane inlay with a bombs like the rest of the fingerboard.


----------



## velocity (May 21, 2007)




----------



## nikt (May 21, 2007)

WOW. this will be a nice custom


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2007)

Awesome on everything but the price


----------



## yevetz (May 21, 2007)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 21, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Ive been wanting to try other 7's than Ibanez for a while now. Almost pulled the trigger on a MMJP7 or Carvin747 at different times but something always stopped me.



 Whoa, so you decided the best route to try other 7's was to drop 6K on a custom!? LOL. Congrats on the purchase man, I'm sure you're gonna love it. Wow, 6K on a custom, I'd probably be nervous playing it hehehe. More power to ya  



Rev.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 21, 2007)

Its 6k list, retail is quite a bit lower. Ill ask Matt if its ok to post the street price.


----------



## skinhead (May 21, 2007)

I don't like it, IMHO that headstock it's very ugly.


----------



## Sebastian (May 21, 2007)

Well.. I alson dont like the headstock.. but the custon shure will be great !


----------



## Rev2010 (May 21, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Its 6k list, retail is quite a bit lower. Ill ask Matt if its ok to post the street price.



Ah, you're right, forgot it was list price.




Rev.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2007)

FUCK YESSS!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2007)

This guitar is so badass it needs a 2nd post of just hbangs


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 21, 2007)

buh?!?!?!

...I'm spending the next 6hours neg repping you just to make myself feel better


----------



## djpharoah (May 21, 2007)

The guitar just doesnt do it for me. But dude if your in love with it - all the best.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 21, 2007)

That will be most metal.


----------



## Donnie (May 21, 2007)

Whoa! That is going to be bad ass!  Kamikazes are already pretty wicked but a 7 string one...


----------



## Cancer (May 21, 2007)

It's a Kamikaze 7 string....that's awesome. You realize that you'll have the only 7 string Kamikaze in existence, and it based of a sig from player who arguably got the first 7 string sig ever ...Lynch.

Nice.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2007)

That's an amazing guitar you have comming there!!! Thumbs up for going all the way and not settling for what's readily available. 

My own experience with the Kamikaze is limited to (quite a few) test runs of a second hand specimen at my local gear pusher's. The tone is _amazingly_ tight and defined (excellent for your 7!) and the playability was on par with the best super strats I've tried, but I really hope you have a strong back, as the maple bodies on these things seriously aren't for sissies (a Les Paul's a featherweight by comparison).

Congrats on your purchase... and remember 

In half a year's time or so 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## eelblack2 (May 21, 2007)

I hear ya on the maple weight. I have swamp ash, mahogany, alder, basswood, and mahogany/maple 7's. Ive always wondered if maple would have a pronounced snap for a 7 string despite the weight. Based on the way my swamp ash Uni sounds I think Im going to like the Kamikaze quite a bit. Im glad to hear you found the 6 string version snappy as well. Im really looking forward to this guitar.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 21, 2007)

dude, i think thats a hot guitar, i never really cared for the color scheme of the camo or the graphics, or the inlay really, BUT its a killer guitar, just a couple of opinion things, but also, i guess calling it a kamikaze the colors and grapics fit, but reguardless, that stuff is just individual taste, but kamikaze's rock hard man, that is gonna be a sweet fiddle


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2007)

Did you go for the standard Kamikaze neck joint or the GL-20 one? (Queen cut (bolts only) vs. Star cut (ESP plate))


----------



## eelblack2 (May 21, 2007)

Went for the standard modern Kamikaze joint (bolts only). Neck plates dont really excite me unless I dont really have a choice on them. (Old universes)


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2007)

Ok cool, I like the plate better but they're both fine (I have them both)

although the GL one looks pretty nice in this pic:


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2007)

That's going to be a badass 7. I really dig that GL-20 alot too, very nice!


----------



## bostjan (May 21, 2007)

Congradulations!  This is going to be awesome!  It's starting to sound like the big manufacturers are starting to get the hang of this.  It's a beautiful thing when you pick up the phone and ask "Can I get a ... in a seven string" and get the answer "yes." 

Especially with a GL signature!


----------



## playstopause (May 22, 2007)

That guitar is gonna be sick. Period.
Kamikaze FTW!!!

It's gonna be long, waiting for it...


----------



## playstopause (May 22, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> This guitar is so badass it needs a 2nd post of just hbangs


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 22, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I really hope you have a strong back, as the maple bodies on these things seriously aren't for sissies (a Les Paul's a featherweight by comparison).



Maple is a real man's wood


----------



## Pablo (May 22, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Maple is a real man's wood


Yeah right... I see the fiddle in your avatar 

Seing as this is a decent forum, I won't show you a real man's wood, but here's an elephant's






versus maple






Cheers

Eske

P.s.: images were used for educational purposes only...


----------



## eelblack2 (May 22, 2007)

Lol how on earth did we go from kamikaze to elephant schwanz?


----------



## 6077dino (May 22, 2007)

Holy hell, that thing is going to be so sweet! Congrats man for the brave move!


----------



## Pablo (May 22, 2007)

6077dino said:


> Holy hell, that thing is going to be so sweet! Congrats man for the brave move!


UGH!!! I guess some people really like elephants!!!


----------



## dowenprs (May 22, 2007)

That is awesome man!!! Congrats! That is going to be one killer guitar!!!

The whole 6 months is bull crap though! No way in hell will it be done by then! hahaha, it took almost exactly 11 months for my custom to arrive. Hopefully yours will get to you much sooner though!


Cant wait to see pictures!!!!!


Peace

Dan


----------



## saffron shrimp (May 22, 2007)

Nice score, looking forward to seeing pics. Congrats.


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like I'm less than 2 months out at this point. Im trying to see if the ESP rep can snag any pre completion pics. Stay tuned! Im excited.


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow... that thing is going to be ridiculously 'orgy-educing.'


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 18, 2007)

If its kicks as much ass as I am hoping, maybe they will let me do a Skulls and Snakes as well.


----------



## Ken (Dec 18, 2007)

Fuck. Yes. Did you ever get the okay to reveal street price?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

i dunno, the guy who as all the eclipses at the guitar shop got a 24 fret set through mahogany necked ash bodied eclipse 7 in just under 6 months from order time, although i guess the esp-dealer shop here is like the biggest esp dealer in the country or southwest or something, so they get all kinds of special treatment. i know they get their production models priority filled over musicians friend lol


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 18, 2007)

I can understand the wait time on this one, because Im fairly certain they have never built anything exactly like it, (The body, neck, and headstock are fairly specific to Kamikazes) - so just about everything would be from scratch. 

Street Price was 4k.


----------



## Groff (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice!
You'll have quite a one of a kind instrument!


----------



## Ken (Dec 18, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Street Price was 4k.



You know, that sounds like a lot of money, but it just isn't for a dream come true like that. I do expect the mother of all picstories. No pressure.


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ken said:


> You know, that sounds like a lot of money, but it just isn't for a dream come true like that. I do expect the mother of all picstories. No pressure.




Thats exactly how I feel. 4K makes me a little weak in the knees, but when am I ever gonna see another like that? Never. Picstory will be EPIC indeed!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

thats super sexy. i wonder then, cause list on my custom ec7 and horizon 7 both sat at around 4900 and 4200 respectively


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

Ken said:


> You know, that sounds like a lot of money, but it just isn't for a dream come true like that. I do expect the mother of all picstories. No pressure.


 yeah you know, when i see 4x00 LIST on mine, id be fine paying that for a totally one off custom guitar


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Doing a little research from other people buying ESP customs, Ive found that 70-80% of list is usually the norm range for street depending on vendor and the relationship you have with them as a previous customer.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's going to be awesome when it's done Lee!  Looking forward to the picstory bro!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 18, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> Looks like I'm less than 2 months out at this point. Im trying to see if the ESP rep can snag any pre completion pics. Stay tuned! Im excited.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2007)

oh and the mandatory


----------



## yellowv (Dec 19, 2007)

Man I can't wait to see the pics. i can only imagine how anxious to get the guitar you are. The Lynch ESP have always been some of my favorite guitars and a 7 string custom will be fucking amazing. A 7 string Skulls and Snakes would possibly be the coolest guitar of all time.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 13, 2008)

Any update on this beast?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 13, 2008)

^


Yeah, we want to know when the greatest 7-string ever will make its first appearance.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrat's bro.I once played one of them with a Framus Cobra Fullstack...That thing is tight as a nut bro!!!Very well controled ,focused tone...It's definetly a good guitarists tool.Not for beginners...

Wich PU will be fittet in BTW?
You can ask Seymour Duncan to make a close copy in 7 string version.But I am allmost shure that you can't get 7 string versions of signature models!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just sent an email over to Matt to get an update. Should be getting very close now barring any delays at ESP. 

The bridge pickup is a SD Custom 7. I chose that in lieu of a 7 string equivalent of a Screamin Demon.


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 14, 2008)

good luck dude ... a buddy of mine ordered a standard tele they make last yr and they keep pushing it back ... they are REALLY behind ... REALLY 

pretty cool you got a 7 ... I got denied a V with a hocky stick headstock because its on the Kamikaze and aparently lynch didnt want it on another guitar


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bigeeboo said:


> good luck dude ... a buddy of mine ordered a standard tele they make last yr and they keep pushing it back ... they are REALLY behind ... REALLY
> 
> pretty cool you got a 7 ... I got denied a V with a hocky stick headstock because its on the Kamikaze and aparently lynch didnt want it on another guitar



I have a feeling you are correct. The ESP rep says one thing, but everything else Ive ever heard says a much longer wait. No biggies, Im in no rush, and when it does come Im sure I will be thrilled.


----------



## Bigeeboo (Mar 14, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I have a feeling you are correct. The ESP rep says one thing, but everything else Ive ever heard says a much longer wait. No biggies, Im in no rush, and when it does come Im sure I will be thrilled.


 
not to mention I have a feeling that new lynch model (the sythe on the roads body) is gonna lag the shop up EVEN MORE ... they had to start using both ESP shops to do orders I believe ... for the current wait times on standard builds cost should be dribbled down a lil in my opinion 

Kinda sucks cuz I REALLY wanted an ESP V ... tired of LTD's but I think I'll pass and wait for things to catch up over there or price slips a lil 

That guitar should be Insanely HAWT! though


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 16, 2008)

you ever get this badboy in lee?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

This thing is going to be soooooo badass.


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 16, 2008)

skinhead said:


> I don't like it, IMHO that headstock it's very ugly.



STFU, you think nothing is beautiful 

Any updates my highness?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Still waiting on it. I'm at the 13 month mark now if memory serves. I knew it was going to be a long wait so Im not surprised.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 16, 2008)

thats gunna be a fucking massive headstock.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm seriously almost as excited as you to see your own guitar. I can't wait until you post pics. I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO love Lynch's. A 7 will be magical.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread when it was started, I can't wait to see this beast


----------



## Jason (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice, Lee were you at in Boca? I'm in deerfield beach/pompano..


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Just received word that the Kamikaze 7 was received at Matt's Music from ESP. I sent the final payment balance over to Matt just now and pleaded for a pic before he packs it up and ships it to me. Stay tuned!



Im in West Boca right off of 441, to answer the previous poster's question.


----------



## nikt (Jun 27, 2008)

I wonder what ESP Japan fucked up this time


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 27, 2008)

i;m excited for you man 


a thought just occured to me, it has bomb inlays, kamikaze's didnt drop bombs


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol, yeah I must admit I'm a little nervous. In 13 months they didnt ask any questions at all, so either it all worked out beautifully, or I'm in for a "surprise" when I open the case for the first time


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

wewtness, this is gonna be hawt


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 27, 2008)

tuned. i am staying it 

I wanna seeeeeee


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 27, 2008)

WANNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAA SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## TMatt142 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh man....this is big!!! This has to hands down get GOTM and year!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck this thread has got me excited and i dont even care for those guitars all that much


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 27, 2008)

I predict this guitar will be the bomb.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 27, 2008)

good luck, can't wait to see it


----------



## Pablo (Jun 28, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Lol, yeah I must admit I'm a little nervous. In 13 months they didnt ask any questions at all, so either it all worked out beautifully, or I'm in for a "surprise" when I open the case for the first time


I smell a surprise 6-string Kamikaze in your future  
I seriously can't wait to see that beast - I'm sure it'll kick dangerously competent hiney!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oi, well not totally surprised, but Im pretty sure Matt shipped it without snapping the requested photo first. I already have a UPS tracking number due here July 2nd. 

You've hung in there 13 months with me, whats a few more days, right? July 2nd will either be OMG-ness times infinity, or WTF-ness times infinity squared, carry the 1.


----------



## TMatt142 (Jun 28, 2008)

That's some funny shit!......


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Funny thing is somehow, the price ended up going down by 500 bucks over the last 13 months, which I seriously doubt is intentional. I just went over the deposit plus payout amount and it was only 3529.00 that I ended up spending vs. 4000. Yay for questionable bookkeeping! Lets just hope I dont open a case and find a Kamikaze painted Tuba or some other inane shit.
 
Lee


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 28, 2008)

Well the price doesnt look SO bad now


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ima shit eggrolls if they jacked up this order. The Custom Shop not asking a single question about the order in 13 months, combined with the fact that I know damn well they have never built another guitar just like this, is some scary shit. 

The waiting on this guitar, is now killing me unlike ANY of the other guitars I have anticipated owning - and I certainly am NO NGD Virgin by far....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 28, 2008)

That sounds like it's going to be an awesome guitar man!  Fingers crossed over here that they did it right!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

O

M

G


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 28, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, not too bad a price considering its a major company's shop. Looks good


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

They even got the reverse headstock scale correct for a Kamikaze 7 (If one actually existed normally.) I am soiling my pants repeated looking over the photos.....



Bye, bye my Ibanez minions (aside from the LACS - you are different)

Massive Ibanez yardsale pending if this plays 10% as good as it looks to me. Im a 80's washup, and a Kami 7 is pretty much the holy grail idea to me, right up there with a Nightswan7, and a Skulls and Snakes 7.

OFR7 in black - coooooome to me.....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Looks like they might have got it right after all...


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 28, 2008)

^ Play this on that GL7.


----------



## 777 (Jun 28, 2008)

is that an OFR 7 or a TRS 7 =/


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 28, 2008)

777 said:


> is that an OFR 7 or a TRS 7 =/



Pretty sure thats an OFR7 .


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

OFR, its the angle in the pic Im sure. OFR7 was specified in the order clearly, and I see an OFR whale-tale pretty clearly. (I hope)


----------



## 777 (Jun 28, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> ^ Play this on that GL7.




TOO .................



MUCH.........................



DELAY!!!!!!!..................



I Demand videos ASAP!!!!!

that guitar is 100% win


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 28, 2008)

^ 

Are you questioning GL?? You can never have too much delay.. Lee hire me for the summer and I wlil be your guitar tech for FREE!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

May Mr Scary smite you for your flagrant disregard for baffling amounts of delay and verb!!!!!

A million modified Soldanos in snakeskin tolex over your grave!!!!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 28, 2008)

holy fuck man, I dare say you win at guitars, looks great and for an ESP CS the price doesn't seem _that_ bad


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 28, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> ^ Play this on that GL7.





Indeed Mesh, a big series of F#'s combined with fuktons of timebased effects, and an Octaver will most certainly be my first test notes on Wednesday!!!


----------



## JerkyChid (Jun 28, 2008)

awesome dude! is that a SD custom Screamin Demon or is it like a distortion or something?


----------



## nikt (Jun 28, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Massive Ibanez yardsale



PM when You're ready 


THAT LOOKS ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 28, 2008)

AWESOME

Can you say August GOTM!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 28, 2008)

that thing rules!!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 28, 2008)

holy fucking shit!


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2008)

Fuck. That is pure win.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 28, 2008)

woah. that's cool.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 28, 2008)

That's just nuckin futs  Congrats!

And damn it's been a minute since I heard Mr Scary


----------



## The Hoff (Jun 28, 2008)

Whoa 

August GOTM fo' sho'.

Great buy man


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 28, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, that looks just about perfect from where I'm squirting... Looking very much forward to your massive picstory and comprehensive review.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Maggai (Jun 28, 2008)

Holy smoke, that guitar looks sweet! Looking forward to the review.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jun 29, 2008)

that is...pretty....badass... i need to change my pants...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 29, 2008)

fucking 

Well done sir!


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 29, 2008)

looks awesome dude, can't wait for the proper picstory


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 29, 2008)

I command that you record many many Dokken covers on that fine beast.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Jun 29, 2008)

good choice on the ESP custom shop

(fuck Ibanez)


----------



## nikt (Jun 29, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> good choice on the ESP custom shop
> 
> (fuck Ibanez)


----------



## kmanick (Jun 29, 2008)

that looks killer!
you need to send some pics of it to Lynch, and tell him to get with the program
Can't wait for a full review.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 29, 2008)

I must think of something negative lest the Earth implode due to the overwhelming positivity of that... "thing"




0.o


----------



## Op3a (Jun 30, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> good choice on the ESP custom shop
> 
> (fuck Ibanez)





...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude Lee that came out perfect man! Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## drawnQ (Jun 30, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey since you live in FL why don't you bring that to JemFest? That would be a swell idea.


----------



## dowenprs (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks bad ass man! Can't wait to see some more pictures and hear your review of it.

Welcome to the ESP Custom 7 string club as well! 



Peace

Dan


----------



## playstopause (Jun 30, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> G





E-P-I-C. Just as expected. 
You need to start a new thread with these pics!!! (or you might wait 'til you have it in your own hands, right?).


----------



## yevetz (Jun 30, 2008)

10000000000000 congrats...that'sawesome!!!


----------



## sepsis311 (Jun 30, 2008)

If ESP released this as a production guitar, they would make a killing on it. I like the fact that the airplane inlane is missing, i never liked that inlay, too overdone.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 30, 2008)

GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is fucking awesome.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 30, 2008)

That is really fucking cool Lee, congrats dude!!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been woodshedding non-stop since the day it arrived. I seriously have no idea what to say about this guitar, it is fucking perfection, and any words I might find are simply not good enough to describe it. My apologies to those that have PM'd me, I really cant put this instrument down long enough to type a response.

Put it to you this way, for the first time in about 15 years, my fingers and left hand callouses are actually in pain from extended playtime, greater than when I was a starving student at AIM learning music styles beyond just metal.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jul 7, 2008)

dammit! its sooo cooL!!!!


----------



## nikt (Jul 7, 2008)

Lee what pickups You've got there???

once again congrats!!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The bridge is a SD Custom 7 and the neck, I have no idea what it is, but it is the finest 7 string single coil I have ever heard. Its vintage staggered poles and sounds freaking excellent. The winding method is very similar to duncans I have had in the past on 6 strings. I will not be changing anything on this guitar except the pickup selector will be swapped for a push/push rather than push/pull for speed of changing live.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 7, 2008)

Man Lee that thing is just awesome! The fretboard looks so smooth too!  Any chance of clips?


----------



## nikt (Jul 7, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The bridge is a SD Custom 7 and the neck, I have no idea what it is, but it is the finest 7 string single coil I have ever heard. I will not be changing anything on this guitar.



could be same single as on the SRC7
Seymour Duncan SSL-7-7

glad You like it and that they didn't fucked up anything with Your order


----------



## petereanima (Jul 7, 2008)

this is just awesome, congrats man!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 7, 2008)

nikt said:


> could be same single as on the SRC7
> Seymour Duncan SSL-7-7
> 
> glad You like it and that they didn't fucked up anything with Your order



Good info as always Nikt, I think you are exactly correct. The construction of the single looks very SD in origin. I wasnt aware there was a passive SRC7 pickup, but I think you are exactly correct about what it is. Even without my noise gates on, it is quiet and sounds like an authentic single coil - extremely stratty.

Matt, Im so happy about this axe, I actually went out and purchased all the remaining rack shit I was missing for my live rig as well as two new 2x12 Mesa cabinets so I dont have to lug the 4x12's and Thiele's in tow. I dont have a recording method at the moment, but I am in the process of refurbishing a mac for a full on Pro Tools rig. Ill definitely be posting sounds when that is done. This guitar sounds pretty damn unearthly with the all maple body and maple/ebony neck. Major7th intervals right off the low B and E strings are crystal clear even with high gain unlike any other guitar I have ever seen or owned. This will not be my last Kamikaze 7. There is nothing out there that sounds like this guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 7, 2008)

That thing looks amazing dude


those inlays are THE BOMB!


----------



## tie my rope (Jul 7, 2008)

omggggggggggg MOARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!  That's very, very nice. I love the fact you got a certificate saying it was made to Lynch's specs, even though he's never had one of these as a 7


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Some more pics. By the way, I did end up going with the ESP Star cut plate, and you are right D-EJ, its bitchin.


































With luck in 2009 I may end up with either a Kamikaze 3, 4, or Skulls and Snakes 7. I cant decide which yet. Needless to say, I am a full on ESP Custom Shop convert.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 26, 2008)

god that rules, even the case rules


----------



## piccoblade (Jul 26, 2008)

That is totally the coolest guitar I've seen on this forum. Awesome.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 26, 2008)

What a great guitar! Too bad companies don't make production versions of stuff like this. 

That price is pretty amazing, too! Hell, that's almost in the same price range as the 6 version.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Don’t remember if I ever shared the sequel, but mighty fine stuff


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Mar 10, 2022)

Oh damn, you did a Kami-IV too? That's wicked! They didn't have an issue with the GL-20 plane at the 12th fret this time around?


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 10, 2022)

I approve The Camo! Still play mine


----------



## Edika (Mar 10, 2022)

The best way to necro bump a thread, with an awesome sequel to an awesome guitar! I'm surprised they do the Kamikaze theme, even for custom orders though!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 10, 2022)

Say what? These two are amazing. Why is everybody always trying to reinvent the wheel, just make some of the classic guitars but add a string. Perfect example right here.


----------



## RobDobble6S7 (Mar 10, 2022)

Absolutely immaculate necrobump technique, plus some killer axes.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 10, 2022)

Now that's how you necrobump!


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 10, 2022)

That is one cool guitar, SIR. And the case too.



The ESP Lynches have wicked mojo in my experience. Megafast necks, and recent ones have my new favorite passive hotrod----The Hunter at the bridge. I'm sure that one isn't available in 7-string config yet, but it should be....


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2022)

Welcome back Lee 

Those are both killer


----------



## budda (Mar 10, 2022)

Lee!!


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 11, 2022)

Leviathus said:


> Now that's how you necrobump!


That’s a necrobump done right however!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 11, 2022)

The art of the necrobump: Mastered


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Mar 11, 2022)

Must admit haven't been on here in so long but damn those are nice buddy, slick.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 11, 2022)

Actual GL-20


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 11, 2022)

George built this Sharkhunter 7 for me.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 12, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Actual GL-20
> View attachment 104467



I can just sense that guitar has mojo, even over the internetz.

I absolutely love ebony boards.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 13, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Actual GL-20


Are the inlays - mirror inlays?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 13, 2022)

The most amazing thing in that topic is that the photobucket pics are still up after 14 years.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sebastian said:


> Are the inlays - mirror inlays?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Have a boner too


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 13, 2022)

What's your job?

Pardon me if you're someone famous and I don't know


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Frog style


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

NoodleFace said:


> What's your job?
> 
> Pardon me if you're someone famous and I don't know


I'm just a gigolo and everywhere I go
People know the part I'm playing
Paid for every dance, selling each romance
Ooh, what they're saying
There will come a day and youth will pass away
What, what will they say about me
When the end comes I know there's a just a gigolo's
Life goes on without me


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

I am this guy, however, if you ever see one in the wild


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 13, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> I am this guy, however, if you ever see one in the wild
> View attachment 104626



Oh shit, is that the HS Horizon 8? Someone here ordered it I think. I forget their username, Tesla something. 

Really really cool build.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh shit, is that the HS Horizon 8? Someone here ordered it I think. I forget their username, Tesla something.
> 
> Really really cool build.


Yep, for what I assume is a haha, they left my initials on all the production ones. Life bucket list checked


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

The whole enchilada. Blame me for the singlecoil lol


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

One more 8, standard config


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 13, 2022)

Still unsure who you are. But at this point I am impressed haha


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2022)

This is what happens when Lee finally takes more than 20 minutes off.... he gets bored and starts posting photos. It happens every 5 years or so


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 13, 2022)

GodDAMN Those Kami 7’s are soooo cool. When I was 14 my mom and I were in a local guitar shop - they had a used Kami 2 for $1400 (in 2009 money). My mom loved the graphic so much she almost bought it for me but decided to pass. She still asks about them from time to time, some day I may bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

RevelGTR said:


> GodDAMN Those Kami 7’s are soooo cool. When I was 14 my mom and I were in a local guitar shop - they had a used Kami 2 for $1400 (in 2009 money). My mom loved the graphic so much she almost bought it for me but decided to pass. She still asks about them from time to time, some day I may bite the bullet and buy one.


Definitely one of the best designs ever. I just ordered a 2 and 3 7-string version to complete the quartet. Have you ever seen the Kamikaze ancestors, from George’s brief Kramer fling? Lemme dig those up.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

So before George dropped the first Kamikaze, there were these. Identical routs and shape to the future K1


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

And yes, I have raided G’s old stuff lol


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Kami custom delete bombs and Haji


----------



## narad (Mar 13, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> So before George dropped the first Kamikaze, there were these. Identical routs and shape to the future K1
> View attachment 104653



Were they maple body when he was planning with Kramer?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

narad said:


> Were they maple body when he was planning with Kramer?


That was the one thing he did change. Both of these were Alder


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 13, 2022)

Have a reverse Serpent


----------



## technomancer (Mar 13, 2022)

Those Kramers are interesting, not sure I've seen those before


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 14, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Yep, for what I assume is a haha, they left my initials on all the production ones. Life bucket list checked


So you're the infamous illegitimate son, Luigi Wario.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 14, 2022)

what in blazes is that serpent? Another ESP?


----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2022)

Good to see the LOLitude didnt stop


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 14, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> what in blazes is that serpent? Another ESP?


Reverse Serpent is the way more rare cousin to Serpent. It is both reversed (left hand layout, right playable), and obviously the finish difference


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 14, 2022)

Full versions


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 14, 2022)

Well that escalated. In addition to Kami 2 and 3 seven string versions, I also ordered Skulls and Snakes 7 string and Serpent 7 string


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Well that escalated. In addition to Kami 2 and 3 seven string versions, I also ordered Skulls and Snakes 7 string and Serpent 7 string


You’re into 8s as well - any desire to get a Kami 8? Or is that a hard no on their side?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> You’re into 8s as well - any desire to get a Kami 8? Or is that a hard no on their side?


Oh damn, now you’ve started that thought in my head


----------



## narad (Mar 15, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Oh damn, now you’ve started that thought in my head



I want to see the guys face who has to engineer this eight peg banana headstock


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 15, 2022)

narad said:


> I want to see the guys face who has to engineer this eight peg banana headstock


LOL, I did get some of that with the LW8, but you are right, bananas are even longer


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2022)

narad said:


> I want to see the guys face who has to engineer this eight peg banana headstock


Ya, it’ll be bananas.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 15, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Oh damn, now you’ve started that thought in my head


Well, in my head it’s a skull n bones, but I shudder to think what they’d charge to 8 string-ify one of those for me. #goals


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 15, 2022)

We did run into an engineering problem on the Kami4-7. Originally it would have had the hooker headstock, elongated to 7, but they felt it would have gotten too fragile by the tip, so we reverted to banana


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Purely for LOLZ, enjoy the process of a Lee order.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Order that came after, credit to Samark for the originals.


----------



## narad (Mar 19, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Order that came after, credit to Samark for the originals.



I love that black 7.

Who do you usually order through for ESP CS?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2022)

narad said:


> I love that black 7.
> 
> Who do you usually order through for ESP CS?


100% Nick from Axe Palace now. Over the years, he has helped me create wonders. I have complete faith in him.
He found me that Ebony Sunburst Tiger in minutes, saving me a year order time. He does amazing stuff like that.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2022)

AP also has an Amsterdam branch now, so total access to both US and Euro markets. That’s a handy thing, when something isn’t available in one or the other market. That one piece top Sugi Ibanez was a perfect example


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 19, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104713



Funny story I recall George told about this look he had for a while. When he went to Japan for a visit (I believe ESP guitars), the Japanese boss asked him through a translator if he wanted to go to a gay bar for the night's entertainment! 



He said he dyed his hair dark again the next day.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 19, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> AP also has an Amsterdam branch now, so total access to both US and Euro markets. That’s a handy thing, when something isn’t available in one or the other market. That one piece top Sugi Ibanez was a perfect example


Amsterdam you say? Actually I plan to be in The Netherlands next month, will gladly check out the place if it'll be open  Thanks for the info!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Hmm that Wave in the window looks so familiar……


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 21, 2022)

eelblack2 said:


> Hmm that Wave in the window looks so familiar……
> View attachment 105087



I'm generally not into most custom graphics jobs, but I'm all over the Great Wave!


----------

